# Train ride in Toronto



## Kenneth (Apr 16, 2015)

I will be spending a few days in Toronto. Can anyone tell me where to start looking, I am interested in just riding the train out and back from Toronto.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 16, 2015)

Not quite sure what you are looking for? I can tell you that Via Rail, the Canadian rail service, offers discounts if you buy your tickets on a tuesday... You don't have to ride on a tuesday though!

My only experience of trains in Toronto was boarding the Canadian, and alighting again in Vancouver... Maybe check out the Via rail website for maps and timetables?

Ed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 16, 2015)

Go to via.com ( Canada's Amtrak) for Long distance and corridor passenger trains!

Toronto operates the Go Trains ( with bus extensions as far as Niagara Falls) and has a pretty good subway system also,both operate out of Union Station!

Amtrak, in conjunction with VIA runs the Maple Leaf between Toronto and New York City daily ( its Amtrak equipment, the crews change in Niagara Falls,ON).

The VIA corridor between Windsor and Quebec City thru London,Aldershot,Oakville,Toronto and Montreal is similar to the NEC on AMTRAK.. I'd say, if you have time.to ride to Ottawa which is a fascinating city or if you haven't seen it check out Niagara Falls!

Both would require an overnite stay!If you don't have the time, take a day trip to Montreal and back in VIA One, similar to Acela FC!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you, I am taking the maple leaf to niagra falls, then to Toronto. Just was looking to ride some type of rail service to see the sights from the train. Day trip only.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 16, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> Thank you, I am taking the maple leaf to niagra falls, then to Toronto. Just was looking to ride some type of rail service to see the sights from the train. Day trip only.


The subway is mostly underground in downtown Toronto so your best bet is to take a Commuter Go Train from Union Statiom down the Lake to a suburb like Oakville, or ride a VIA corridor train East towards Montreal as far as you have the time for! VIA Corridor trains are frequent and have Coach or VIA One Class, similar to Acela FC with good and drink served seatside!


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 18, 2015)

Do you know if the VIA trains run close to the scheduled times. Was looking at train 60 to Montreal and train 67 for the return. This would be about 3 1/2 hour layover if on time. Thanks for the previous information.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 19, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> Do you know if the VIA trains run close to the scheduled times. Was looking at train 60 to Montreal and train 67 for the return.


Corridor trains run very close to on time. You can always check train status on VIA's homepage (bottom line of box on left....'check departures and arrivals'.....yesterday for example.... #60 was 4 min late.

Plenty of time to connect between #60 and #67 in Montreal. But if you are just going to Montreal for the ride then why not ride #50? It leaves Toronto at the same time as #60 and is also a through train to Montreal but it runs via Ottawa and arrives in Montreal at 1:18pm. You can still return on #67 but it would give you a view along the other route.

#50 and #60 run as a 'J-Train' as far as Brockville where they splint. A J-Train is a 'Joined' train and would consist of Power+Cars+Power+Cars. The second train just tags along behind with the locomotive in the middle of the train:


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you, That is a good idea.


----------

